# Tortoise Name List.



## Madkins007

OK, let's try to help people name their tortoises. I'll take all submissions and we'll make a sticky or an article or something out of it.

To help with creative thinking, here some 'starter names' (New names in green):

HISTORICAL/FICTIONAL/CULTURAL
- Leonardo, Raphael, and the others
- Oogway, from Kung-Fu Panda
- A'Tuin, the giant turtle that holds Discworld on its back
- Om, the tortoise hero of the Discworld book 'Small Gods'
- George, the 'Lonesome' Galap
- Tom, ****, and Harry, the first Galops Darwin collected
- Moby and ****, from Rocky
- Tu'i Malila, Adwaitya, Jonathon, or Harriet, very old tortoises 
- Timothy, from "Timothy, or Notes of an Abject Reptile" by Verlyn Klinkenborg
- Aford, webcomic of the same name
- Cecil, the turtle who always raced Bugs Bunny
- Touche' Turtle- had his own 70's cartoon
- Tooter Turtle- another TV cartoon
- Yertle and Mack, Dr. Seuss
- Churchy LaFemme, Pogo comic strip
- Verne, from the Over The Hedge comic strip
- Maturin, Stephen King's Dark Tower books
- Franklin, from his own books
- Koopa and Bowser, Mario Brothers
- Crush and Squirt from Finding Nemo
- Gamara (Gamera?) from Godzilla
- Squirtle and Blastoise, Pokemon
- Mr. Turtle, from old Tootsie Pop commercials (oldsters here just chuckled)
- Flor and Eddie, from the band The Turtles
- Mr. Sydney Turtle, from My Name is Earl


'TYPICAL', FUNNY, IRONIC
- Tank
- Shelly or Sheldon
- Zippy, Turbo, Speedy, Indy, Nitro, Scooter, Speedo
- Any traditional cat or dog name
- Keanu Reeves for a Reeves turtle,  Woodrow Wilson for a Wood Turtle
- Tortolini

SOURCES OF INSPIRATION FOR NAMES
- Movies or books, like Lord of the Rings (Frodo, Elrond, Shadowfax...), Star Wars (Solo, Leia, Darth...), Land Before Time (Littlefoot, Cera...), any Disney or Pixar movie (Wall-E, Buzz, Woody...), Watership Down (Blackberry...), Gremlins, Star Trek, Sesame Street (Sccoter, Bert, Oscar, Elmo...), Bugs Bunny...
- Place names from the animal's range. Ie- Red-footed from Venezuela area might go with Coro, Orinoco, Tovar, or Maturin.
- Common or scientific name based. 'Cherry-headed' Red-footeds might be named for cherry varieties- Chelan, Atticus, Balthon, or Black Tartarian. Homes Hingeback might go with 'Sherlock' (Holmes) or 'Watson', maybe even 'House MD'; a Hermanns might go with 'Fred Gwynne' [I'll send a quarter to the first person who figures that one out.)
- Gods or beings from many traditions (Thor, Coyote, Behemoth, Zuni...)
- Someone famous from the region, or in science, or reptile studies, like Linnaeus, Darwin, Steve Irwin...
- Shell patterns or colors- Spot, Stripe, Pinky. You can often see vague shapes or letters in the shell as well that can inspire a name. 

OK, that will get us started- GO!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

HOMMER

COWBOY

SAMPSON

NORMA

SKY

SANDY

PEANUT

GRACE

MISS GODLEY

BIG COUNTRY

STAR

CHANCE

HOPIE

ZUNI

CC

TUFF

TAG


----------



## Talka

Sheldon!  'cause he has a shell 

I've called my cat "Lord Schnookums" before.

And for some reason, my nickname for Sheldon is "honey bun."


----------



## pdrobber

A lot of people give names based on where the tortoise species' natural habitat is located. For example,

Russians
Greeks
Egyptians

African torts
Central/South American
US SW Native American
Asian

Also, names based on shell patterning or unique color patterns. 

Names based on size, big or small, realistic or ironic.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Obviously any star wars name is great....
Leia
Padme
Solo
Obi or Obiwan
Sidious or Sid 
Chewbacca or Chewy
I also loved how someone used the "Land Before Time" names because they are like dinosaurs and those names are so cute!!


----------



## zesty_17

tom, ****, and harry... the first galaps Darwin brought back from the islands.


----------



## jackrat

Mine are named,

Quagmire
Speedy
Lois
Dot
J-Lo
Knobs
Squeeze
Pip
Hershey
Nestle


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise

Mine are,

Speedy
Zippy 
And the next one will be Turbo


----------



## terryo

My CH's are Solo and Pio
boxies are
Kat, Chewy, Bindi, Pi, Penny, Millie, Arugula,Obi, Midget, Robin, Braty and Sweety


----------



## nikki0601

Scoot, Scooter, Sherman, Crock, Louie, Brady, Penny, Sully, Pebbles, West... let me think what else...

LOL, Penny was already named, my bad.. thats what my Penn. Cooter is named


----------



## bigbeaks

nikki0601 said:


> Scoot, Scooter, Sherman, Crock, Louie, Brady, Penny, Sully, Pebbles, West... let me think what else...
> 
> LOL, Penny was already named, my bad.. thats what my Penn. Cooter is named





Indy
Turbo 
Nitro


----------



## Madkins007

Let me add a new rule- there should be a reason it is a "turtle" name. Many of the suggestions are great, but if we try to make an article with any name possible or ever used, this could get to be a really, really hard to manage thing.

I've edited the 'master list" to reflect some of the names listed.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Squirt from finding Nemo  (turtle but I use it as a tortoise name to confuse everyone!) 

I nearly called Squirt A'tuin!


----------



## torti

I named my sully Speedo, cause he's the fastest little thing I've ever seen LOL ^_^


----------



## Vicki2x2

Scooter  under the funny, ironic, typical name category


----------



## laramie

Here are my submissions:

Chester, Rupert, Wilbur (of course), Hopper Jack, Poochie, Gizmo, Wormsy, Ernie, Bert, Pooter.. I will think of more


----------



## Madkins007

Great! Keep'em coming! I've updated the OP again.

Thanks so much for the names offered so far! 

To help spur inspiration, and ideas for names based on...
- Puns, like all pythons are named Monty, and all rayguns are named Ronald...?
- Scientific names?
--- Geochelone literally means 'earth turtle'- names based on that? (Geo could be short for George, etc.)
--- Kinyxys, etc.- I have no idea what that Latin root means, but 'Kinky' seems fairly obvious!
--- Testudo means turtle, and can become Testy, Tudo or what else?
- Famous turtle people? Archie Carr, Peter Pritchard... others??

Keep the creative wheels a'churnin'!


----------



## exoticsdr

Tortolini


----------



## PattyBling

Master Oogway... from Kung Fu Panda
Lady Tata (Lady T... Lady Gaga
Shelly Bassey... good old Shirley
Just a couple of ideas!!


----------



## bigred

HENRY THE HORNY TORTOISE- he earned his name thats how he got it
BIGRED my favorite redfoot
ROGER 
PRINCESS
RICKI
RAD


----------



## Plowmandust77

Torti, Bruno and Rudy. Rudy is the runt!


----------



## bubbles01

LMAO! @ Tortolini!!

I always said I would name my first tortoise with the most unsuitable/sarcastic name I could think of - so she got Fluffy.

Bellatrix is from Harry Potter, actually come to think of it, there is a 3 headed dog called Fluffy in Harry Potter too..... So maybe it was subliminal and I was on a Harry Potter theme........


----------



## DesertGrandma

I can't believe that no one has claimed the quarter for "Herman" Munster played by Fred Gwynn.  sorry but this gives away my age.

Humphrey was chosen because of the "hump" on his back. I also like Pokey as a ironic name.


----------



## Madkins007

Congratulations, Joy- YOU HAVE WON the 'Fred Gwynn/Herman (Hermann's) Munster prize! PM me your address for your quarter!

I almost feel bad about that pun. I LOVE dumb jokes like that. I even snuck one in the article that Terry O wrote for me about planting tortoise habitats- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/the-work-shop/planting-an-interesting-habitat


----------



## ripper7777777

Peanut - Because the Sulcata starts out so small and the color of a peanut and later it's just funny.

Dig Dug - Because the first thing he did when I sat him in his new home was dig right in and disappear.

Scooter - Scooter is very timid and will scoot with her legs and head barely out when she isn't feeling safe.

Miki - Eskimo word for small - Our smallest baby.

Ataro - African word meaning puzzle - He has a few split scutes and resembles a puzzle

Jigsaw - Same reason as above

Scarlet - Because she is a redfoot

Rosey - Again a redfoot name

Candace - The kids came up with this one, She's a Redfoot and Candace on Phineas and Ferb has Red Hair.


----------

